# Jebao's DP-2 Doser Setup



## tubamanandy (21 May 2015)

Just setup my Jebao DP-2 twin pump doser to dose Macro/Micro on alternate days (small tank 30ml of each/day) for high tech CO2/LED setup.

Initially, when programming it, I set it on manual by mistake......well at least it primed the pipes/pump and showed it worked !

I've got the unit sat under my tank with the 2 x small bottles a little lower. There was no way to put everything at the same level. I've purchased and fitted decent piping for peristaltic pumps and 2 good quality non-return valves for fluid as I'm not 100% sure how many rollers these pumps have so I didnt want any backflow.

Very easy to setup and programme - if you're not sure there's several YouTube videos.

Does anyone running peristaltic pumps bother with putting some sorts of clips on the small pipes to stop them possibly coming off eg. the non-return valves ? (worst case senario I don't suppose there's alot of liquid at risk here)


----------



## ian_m (21 May 2015)

If you look at my dosing pumps all pipes are clamped with cable ties.


----------



## tubamanandy (21 May 2015)

You've used small tie-wraps - I think I will follow your lead.

Anything else I need to be careful of as I'm very new to Dosing Pumps ?


----------



## ian_m (21 May 2015)

tubamanandy said:


> Anything else I need to be careful of as I'm very new to Dosing Pumps ?


Yes.....

Dose macro and micro on alternate days as they will react. The phosphate in macro reacts with the iron in micro and forms insoluble iron phosphate and unavailable to plants. A lot of people who actually manage to get plant iron deficiency (quite hard in practice) can be traced to adding macro and micro at the same time.

Also I have had two timer cockups in in the years I have had my setup.

1. Macro overdose giving 250ppm NO3. No effect in fish or plants.
[URL='http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/help-me-calculate-my-ppm-please.27608/']Help me calculate my ppm, please ?[/URL]
[URL='http://[URL="http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/help-me-calculate-my-ppm-please.27608/"]Help me calculate my ppm, please ?[/URL]']
2. Liquid carbon overdose...again no effect on fish.
[URL='http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/pump-timer-issue-and-liquid-carbon-overdose.36942/']Pump timer issue and liquid carbon overdose....[/URL]
[URL='http://[URL="http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/help-me-calculate-my-ppm-please.27608/"]Help me calculate my ppm, please ?[/URL]']

This is my original DIY setup.
[URL='http://[URL="http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/"]DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching.[/URL]'][URL='http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/']DIY dual peristaltic dosing pump with alternate switching.[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## tubamanandy (21 May 2015)

Thanks, I was aware of dosing separately - I was more thinking about eg.the lines furring up etc


----------



## ian_m (21 May 2015)

tubamanandy said:


> I was more thinking about eg.the lines furring up etc



This is my outlets after 3 years....just make sure there is an air gap between outlet and water surface.


----------



## tubamanandy (21 May 2015)

So its basically `fit and forget` and I guess dont let the pump run dry ?


----------



## tubamanandy (22 May 2015)

After only a couple of days, SO impressed with this device. Very easy to programme, very accurate measuring, looks ok (permanent bright blue light a bit bright), excellent price. Lets just hope the thing lasts !

Anyone had one of these working for a while ?


----------



## Insectkiller2005 (7 Jul 2015)

Hi I also have this pump but how did you program to dose on alternate days ?


----------



## tubamanandy (7 Jul 2015)

The answer is on another thread but basically mine doses circa 5 mins before midnight on one day & 5 mins past midnight on next day (circa 24hrs apart)


----------



## Insectkiller2005 (8 Jul 2015)

ok good idea thanks very much .


----------

